# 1968 Schwinn Orange Krate



## Vintagebikelover24 (Nov 2, 2014)

Picked up this 1968 Orange Krate today. Only needs the correct seat and I'll be set. Going to restore it for a museum when I get home from school for break. paid $700. I'm not sure if that's a steal or not but I'm happy with the price I paid. Guy I bought it from said he purchased it from the original owner about a month ago. He rode it to the pickup spot and told me, "I rode it here because I wanted to ride it once before I sold it". So, I wouldn't even consider him an owner of this bike. Still has the original front and rear tires, I think. If not someone pleas tell me. Needs to have the brakes and gearing tuned up. I'll lube the hubs and bearings and ride it until it comes time to restore it. I rode it for 3 minutes before I had to take the 2 hour journey back to school. I wish I had it with me!

Picking it up.




Got it home


----------



## Sambikeman (Nov 13, 2014)

*Orange krate*

…….. Looks great ……...


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sambikeman said:


> …….. Looks great ……...



Thank you!


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Selling this*

I'm looking to sell this if anyone is interested?


----------



## invesions (Dec 1, 2014)

Leave it original : )  A restoration would not be worth it (in my opinion l) financially. Plus it's still in decent shape for its age. 

They are only original once!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree on not restoring one that is this close to prime.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 9, 2015)

Selling it ??


----------

